# Woven carbon fiber chassis help identification?



## racecardriver (May 23, 2002)

Hi, i am a littl late on this, I wanted to know if anyone knows what car/buggy or whatever this chassis is from.

It is new and appears to be woven carbon fiber sandwiched over fiberglass.

I am also willing to sell it for a good offer. 84.9 grams

thanks


----------



## racecardriver (May 23, 2002)

No one knows?


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

not sure but it looks like an hpi pro 2 chassis but then again all woven graphite plate chassis looks the same to me (EYE CANDY) LOL, seriously just look through old rc caraction magazines and i am sure you will find, i have even identified a few parts i have looking though old caraction magazines, as well as motors (both electric and nitro)


----------



## racecardriver (May 23, 2002)

Thanks, now if I could only find one of those old RC car action. . .


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

i will go through my collection and see if i cannot find out what that is.


----------



## racecardriver (May 23, 2002)

thanks


----------



## racecardriver (May 23, 2002)

No one wants to buy thiis? I have a feeling this stiff frame has the makings of a champion racer, to take all the trophies. From humble unknown origins, of the best materials- carbon fiber sandwiched over fiberglass. . . 


Make me an offer!!!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

It looks like the Bottom plate to a Touring car 
Maybe a Yokomo 
That is My guess


----------



## ChrisG (Jan 3, 2006)

it is a pro2 chassis....i will take it for $5


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

It looks like a chassis from the original Kyosho Lazer. On the left there is a 4th battery slot, but it is partially filled in with the 'ears' to mount the battery hold downs for 6-cell use. The instruction manual indicated that those 'ears' could be cut out to make a 4th battery slot on the left for 7-cell use. Just to the front of that slot are another set of holes to be used for the battery hold down. The kit came with both a long and a short hold down strap for use either way. Another manufacturer could have used that same idea, but I know it used on the Lazer. It also has the fairly narrow nose and tail pieces that the Lazer had. If I only had my manual in front of me.... If I think of it tonight I'll try to scan and post a page or two from the manual.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Here are a couple links to pictures from my Lazer ZX manual. The first shows the chassis assembly, and the shape of the chassis. The second shows the part where the 'ears' can be trimmed off for 7-cell use. There are a few slight differences in the chassis you have, and the chassis in the manual, but it may be a slightly different version, or an aftermarket chassis. I'm 99% sure it is for a Lazer.

http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/images/lazerman.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/images/lazerman2.jpg


----------

